# Maui Shark attack



## pacman (Nov 15, 2014)

Went out to the beach Friday morning with this shark attack warning sign.
There was a man bitten by a shark in front of the Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort Villas on Thursday.
Decided to postpone my snorkeling!






pacman


----------



## daventrina (Nov 15, 2014)

We were diving there last week ... there were a number of snorkelers WAY out off the beach... 
We were on the bottom.


----------



## PamMo (Nov 15, 2014)

This is the only news report I could find of the shark attack on Thursday. http://khon2.com/2014/11/13/west-maui-beach-reopened-after-reported-shark-attack/


----------



## vacationtime1 (Nov 15, 2014)

daventrina said:


> We were diving there last week ... *there were a number of snorkelers WAY out off the beach... *
> We were on the bottom.



We may have been those snorkelers.

This is the kind of news I like to get _after_ my trip rather than _before_ my trip -- and the kind of news that I hope to forget about before the next trip.


----------



## PamMo (Nov 15, 2014)

vacationtime1 said:


> We may have been those snorkelers.
> 
> This is the kind of news I like to get _after_ my trip rather than _before_ my trip -- and the kind of news that I hope to forget about before the next trip.



I'm in total agreement with you! We've got a few more months to forget about this report.


----------



## Craigvince (Nov 15, 2014)

He drove himself to the hospital, so it couldn't have been much of a shark attack!


----------



## klpca (Nov 16, 2014)

Here's another link:http://mauinow.com/2014/11/13/kaʻanapali-shoreline-being-monitored-after-apparent-shark-encounter/

We'll be snorkeling there in two weeks. The odds say we're good to go!


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 16, 2014)

Craigvince said:


> He drove himself to the hospital, so it couldn't have been much of a shark attack!


Did it actually look/seem like a shark attack?  Just seems unusual. First, shark attacks off Ka'anapali are rare. Second, the location of the wound/bite. Third, I doubt anybody was spear fishing, were they? Fourth, it's not whale season. Fifth, the helicopter(s) didn't see any sigh of sharks. Six, "Authorities were not immediately able to confirm if the bite was that of a shark, but DOCARE officers are with the victim at the hospital and are conducting a further investigation."

The article states that he was in 20 feet of water? (off Ka'anapali?), the water was murky? (off Ka'anapali?), and he saw a 5 ft shark? (in murky water?)

What do you think?


----------



## letsgosteelers (Nov 17, 2014)

I seem to recall various shark attacks being reported in Maui over the last few years.  This site shows you various sharks that have been tagged.

http://oos.soest.hawaii.edu/pacioos/projects/sharks/

And as for sightings, this was mine in Kauai (July 2014) while snorkelling off Tunnels...and yes people DO spearfish in the water.  Just as I was coming out of the water, a local had just gone into the water with a spear rig


----------



## daventrina (Nov 18, 2014)

Here is the one that we saw at black rock on 10/28



GOPR2367 by dntanderson, on Flickr

and 11/6



IMG_5162 by daventrina, on Flickr


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 18, 2014)

daventrina said:


> Here is the one that we saw at black rock on 10/28


Looks and acts like a White Tipped Reef Shark (inquisitive, can lay on the bottom, larger center dorsal fin, & usually non-aggressive) rather than the more aggressive Oceanic White Tipped Shark (needs to move to breath, smaller center dorsal fin, larger/longer body, and is aggressive).


----------



## Polly Metallic (Nov 18, 2014)

We were there when this happened. I heard families discussing it at the pool, and I was shocked. The prior week, someone on the Big Island told us a friend's surfboard had been bitten a few days before. I know these events are not common, but it is disconcerting to hear such stories.


----------



## kwindham (Nov 24, 2014)

There have been several articles lately on Hawaii News Now.  I believe this was the third bite recently?  Anyway all the reports were saying the water was murky...but I don't recall why


----------



## Henry M. (Nov 24, 2014)

The white-tipped reef shark was at Black Rock this past summer too. We saw it when we snorkels around from the beach to the north down to the beach by the Sheraton. It was on the opposite side of Black Rock from where the Shearaton is. 

There are lots of those sharks down in Wailea. My daughter got certified in Ulua Beach, and we saw three down there. My wife almost freaked when one came around and swam under her maybe 3 or 4 feet below or current depth at the time. They were just minding their own business and did not really bother us, other than raising our adrenalin by just being there.


----------

